# Pois não?



## languagemaster

quando duas pessoas se vem e uma comeca a conversa com ...Pois nao?

O que quer dizer?'   Obrigado.

por exemplo voce entra numa loja e o vendedor de diz ?Pois nao?  e depois... como estás?   o que pois nao quer dizer¡?


----------



## olivinha

Olá!
Neste caso seria equivalente ao "can I help you?" do inglês. 
A definição que eu tenho do Aurélio encaixa direitinho nesta situação que você propõe:


> Pois não.  Interj.
> 2.  Cortesia usada quando nos pedem alguma coisa, e que significa não podermos deixar de concedê-la.


 
O


----------



## Maria Maya

Isto. Para completar, significa que você pode dizer/pedir o que veio dizer/pedir, que a pessoa vai fazer o possível para atender.


----------



## Tomby

Leia a resposta #2 deste link [início]. "Pois não" significa "às ordens". Em inglês seria "_of course_" e em espanhol "_faltaría más_" ou "_por supuesto_"
Bem-haja!


----------



## Mangato

Acredito que o equivalente espanhol e " ¿cómo no? ".  Con iste saudo ja tuve alguma confussão 

Posso fumar?   

Pos não     ??????????????????????????????


----------



## fonsi777

Mangato said:


> Acredito que o equivalente espanhol e " ¿cómo no? ".  Con iste saudo ja tuve alguma confussão
> 
> Posso fumar?
> 
> Pos não     ??????????????????????????????



Yo también pienso que la traducción más indicada sería: *como no*?


----------



## vf2000

Em português algumas coisas são um pouco confusas
"Pois não" quer dizer "sim" e "pois sim" quer dizer "não" ;-)

Nem sempre "pois não" poderá ser traduzido como "¿cómo no?" O exemplo da vendedora da loja que se aproxima exemplifica isso. Nesse caso eu traduziria como "em que posso ajudar", exatamente como acima "may I help you?"

Quando se faz um pedido e a pessoa responde "pois não", então se pode traduzir como 
"¿cómo no?", "claro", "imediatamente", etc...


----------



## fernandobn97007

at your service o a sus órdenes


----------



## Carfer

Mas atenção que com esse sentido não se usa em Portugal. De resto e ao contrário do que tenho visto para aí escrito na Net, dizendo que a expressão provém daqui, para nós '_Pois não_' significa mesmo '*NÃO*' e não '_sim_'. Já '_Pois sim!_' é outra conversa porque em muitos casos é uma manifestação de incredulidade e, portanto, tem um sentido negativo e noutros pode significar anuência. Só o contexto e sobretudo a entoação permite distinguir um sentido do outro.


----------



## vf2000

Carfer, se eu peço uma pizza ao garçon e ele me responde "pois não" isso significa "sim", ele me trará a pizza, correto?

Por isso eu escrevi que "pois não" é "sim" e creio que em Portugal também o é, ou não?


----------



## Mangato

Pois não também é um jeito de iniciar uma conversa pelo telefone em São Paulo, não sei se em outras cidades, que pode motivar alguma anedota engraçada, para o que não está afeito. (Eu mesmo fui vítima)

_- Pronto_
_- Álvaro?_
_- Pois não_
_- Desculpe_

E volta a ligar mais duas vezes, até que o Álvaro mudou de expressão e respondeu: *ele*


----------



## MOC

vf2000 said:


> Carfer, se eu peço uma pizza ao garçon e ele me responde "pois não" isso significa "sim", ele me trará a pizza, correto?
> 
> Por isso eu escrevi que "pois não" é "sim" e creio que em Portugal também o é, ou não?




A questão é que em Portugal, o garçon dificilmente dirá "Pois não?", a menos que seja brasileiro.

O pois não em Portugal é usado maioritariamente na construção que apresento em seguida inserida num exemplo prático.

- Mas então não viste o jogo?

- Pois não.


Basicamente, concorda-se com a negação já sugerida na questão.

Caso a pergunta fosse "Mas então viste o jogo?", a sua resposta nunca seria "Pois não", visto que não está a concordar com a questão mas sim a negar a "sugestão".


No caso do "pois sim" é verdade. Como diz Carfer pretende demonstrar incredulidade no que a outra pessoa está a afirmar e tem portanto conotação negativa. Usar o pois sim como anuência, embora, se o diz, não duvide que seja utilizado, não me parece muito comum. Sinceramente não me lembro de o ter ouvido. Geralmente se uma concordância começar com "pois", o que vem a seguir é o verbo.

Exemplo:

- Mas viste o jogo, certo?

- Pois vi. (o mais certo era responder-se apenas "Vi" ou "Sim". O "pois" foi apenas para demonstrar a situação explicada acima).


----------



## ARARA

No caso do vendedor da loja, a traduç*ã*o para espanhol seria "_¿Qué desea?" , "Puedo ayudarle?"_. 
 
Bom dia.


----------



## Carfer

MOC said:


> Usar o pois sim como anuência, embora, se o diz, não duvide que seja utilizado, não me parece muito comum. Sinceramente não me lembro de o ter ouvido. Geralmente se uma concordância começar com "pois", o que vem a seguir é o verbo.
> 
> Exemplo:
> 
> - Mas viste o jogo, certo?
> 
> - Pois vi. (o mais certo era responder-se apenas "Vi" ou "Sim". O "pois" foi apenas para demonstrar a situação explicada acima).


 
A situação de anuência a que me estava a referir, que realmente não é muito comum, é a de alguém que, por exemplo, admite depois de alguma insistência e com relutância que fez (ou disse, ou escreveu, etc.) alguma coisa.

_'- Vá lá, confessa, fizeste isto?'_
_'- Pois sim, fiz.'_

Neste caso, também poderia responder '_Pois fiz!_', mas o mais certo é que então estivesse implícita uma atitude desafiante, de fazer finca-pé, de afirmação da justeza do que se fez. Obviamente, isto pode não ser verdade noutros contextos.

Ou então, também anuindo, mas com um tom de condescendência:

_'- Vamos ao cinema?'_
_'- Pois sim, vamos.'_

Mas fez bem em fazer em suscitar a questão porque efectivamente, nos casos de anuência pura, esse _'Pois sim'_ quase nunca vem só, costuma seguir-se-lhe o verbo que reforça a confirmação. Já nos casos em que está implícita a condescendência, o verbo pode vir ou não. Por outro lado, pensando melhor, fico a interrogar-me se não se trata de uma maneira de falar já datada. É verdade que também eu próprio não tenho ouvido muito essa construção ultimamente.


----------



## Mangato

Acredito que esa condescendência do *pois sim* equivale ao nosso vale. Mas será o ton da voz o que vai indicar isso

Vale = OK, concordo, não se fale mais

Vaaale = Estou-me a dejar convencer.

Difícil esplicar esses matizes. O Foro teria que ter voz.

Cumprimentos


----------



## vf2000

Outro exemplo:
"O João está pensando que eu vou fazero trabalho dele. Pois sim!"
"Pois sim" aqui significa "de jeito nenhum", pois não?


----------



## brasileirinho

Mangato said:


> Pois não também é um jeito de iniciar uma conversa pelo telefone em São Paulo, não sei se em outras cidades, que pode motivar alguma anedota engraçada, para o que não está afeito. (Eu mesmo fui vítima)
> 
> _- Pronto_
> _- Álvaro?_
> _- Pois não_
> _- Desculpe_
> 
> E volta a ligar mais duas vezes, até que o Álvaro mudou de expressão e respondeu: *ele*



Mangato, 
nesse caso, seu amigo disse _pois não_ para que a pessoa do outro lado (você)  dissesse_ o que desejava_ com ele. Não necessariamente inicia-se uma conversa telefônica dessa maneira. Seu amigo é, sim, muito educado.




Reinterando o que os colegas disseram anteriormente, o uso mais frequente de "_Pois não?"_, no Brasil, significa "_O que deseja_?" ou "_Posso ajudar?_".


----------



## Nanon

Hilo relacionado


----------



## ceballos

Sempre ouvi que estas expressões usasem-se com as interrogativas de confirmação, quer dizer, quando as orações principais são afirmativas o final da frase será não é? ou não são? (variando segundo a pessoa e o verbo) e quando são negativas terminará com pois não? (independentemente da pessoa)
Um exemplo:
Eles são estudantes, não são?
São,são.
Não queres ir ao cinema, pois não?
Não, não.


----------



## MOC

Em Portugal, essas formas de expressão são comuns. Eu próprio poderia ter escrito esse post, ceballos, porque no meu caso (que sou português), ele faz todo o sentido. No entanto, as restantes opiniões acima, devem-se à utilização no Brasil da expressão "pois não" num contexto totalmente diferente.


----------



## ceballos

Obrigada Moc e desculpem por não ter reparado, é que realmente nunca tinha ouvido o pois não com esse sentido.


----------



## LATACO

fonsi777 said:


> Yo también pienso que la traducción más indicada sería: *como no*?


 
Voce confundiou porem pois nao nesse sentido é o contrario seria em espanhol = SI! 
Lembrem-se: que cada um´significa o contrario
pois nao= pues si
pois sim= es no
pois é= indefinido... nao acreita muito interes no bate papo..

Espero haberlos ayudado! saludos!


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Oi gente

Hoje tenho uma nova pergunta para vocês

O que quer dizer "Pois Não" ?

Exemplo

- Posso lhe fazer mais uma pergunta?
- Pois não

Acho que não é o mesmo que em espanhol, já que seria uma falta de educação dizer isso haha

- ¿Puedo hacerle una pregunta?
- Pues no

Obrigado pela ajuda*


----------



## Vanda

Por incrível que pareça, quer dizer: sim. 
Telefone chamando: Alô!
Respondendo: Pois não! (estou às ordens, o que deseja?)

Se não me engano foi hábito/expressão que herdamos dos portugueses.

Juntei a uma discussão já existente...


----------



## anaczz

Pois... Mas herdamos e mudamos, pois em Portugal não se usa o "pois não" com esse sentido.
Usa-se como uma ênfase de uma negativa, mais ou menos assim:

Quando chegaste a casa ele ainda não havia chegado, pois não?


----------



## englishmania

anaczz said:


> Pois... Mas herdamos e mudamos, pois em Portugal não se usa o "pois não" com esse sentido.
> Usa-se como uma ênfase de uma negativa, mais ou menos assim:
> 
> Quando chegaste a casa ele ainda não *tinha* chegado, pois não?


----------



## William Stein

vf2000 said:


> Em português algumas coisas são um pouco confusas
> "Pois não" quer dizer "sim" e "pois sim" quer dizer "não" ;-)
> 
> Nem sempre "pois não" poderá ser traduzido como "¿cómo no?" O exemplo da vendedora da loja que se aproxima exemplifica isso. Nesse caso eu traduziria como "em que posso ajudar", exatamente como acima "may I help you?"
> 
> Quando se faz um pedido e a pessoa responde "pois não", então se pode traduzir como
> "¿cómo no?", "claro", "imediatamente", etc...


 
Es cierto. Yo pensaba que "pois não" (en Brazil) era sinónimo de "cómo no?" (=cómo podría negarle esto?) per en realidad puede tambièn significar (cómo puedo ayudarle? =aquí estoy y a Usted no puedo negar nada).


----------



## Kutz

Olá:

Eu acho que quem iniciou esta conversa referia-se claramente à expressão *"Pois não?"* ao começo do diálogo, coisa que varia muito a resposta e que eu acho que ficou clara com a resposta dos brasileiros. 

Axé!


----------



## anaczz

Englishmania said:
			
		

> Quando chegaste a casa ele ainda não *tinha* chegado, pois não?


ou
Quando chegaste a casa ele ainda não *havia *chegado, pois não.


----------



## englishmania

^ Em Portugal é muito mais comum dizer-se _tinha_ do que _havia_, ao contrário daquilo que acontece no Brasil. Era isso que queria assinalar. Pensei que o exemplo se referia a Portugal.


----------



## anaczz

é a minha "alegre misturada"...


----------

